# Echinacea warning?



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I read on a bottle of echinacea that it was not adivised for MS people to take this, and wondered if it could be that fibro people shouldn't take it either. I have since heard that the immune-suppressed shouldn't take it. I had some of the tea when my son had his cold. I have felt very fatigued and achey since. I don't know if it's the weather or that it could be the echinacea has exacerbated my symptoms. At any rate, I'm not taking it anymore. Anyone hear anything about this, or find similar problems with it? I bet many would not know to put the two together. I should look it up at a website again. If I find anything, I'll try and post it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, Moldie, I have read that people with immune problems shouldn't take the echinacea and I think cat's claw and I'd swear there's something else. I found that interesting and just decided not to take it. Lynne


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:Interesting information that you've provided about echinacea. I did not know this.I knew that it is not to be taken for any length of time.I was using the tea and capsules about a month ago (thinking I was coming down with something). I wonder if it should not be combined with other meds or vitamins too?I can't say that I felt worst, but I definitely did not feel any better.If you get any more info on this, please let us know. In the meantime, I'll put the tea and caps to the back of my cupboard.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Well here is what I found. It doesn't mention fibro. specifically, but there have been some sites that have put fibro in an autoimmune category. http://onhealth.com/ch1/resource/pharmacy/.../item,69522.asp I've got a lot of things in the back of my cupboards!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Hi Moldie!Echinacea should not be taken if you have allergies to rag weed. E. is a cousin to rag weed and can cause serious problems. I THINK-my mind gets foggy-it can cause death if taken by an asthmatic. Take care and don't take it!! JM


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks JM. I was tested by an allergist, and he made no mention of this. I do have an allergy to molds, dust, and formaldehyde. I would say that my symptoms from these would be postnasal drip problem. I heard that chamomille is also related to the ragweed family.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Hi Moldie, I know people with auto-immune problems are not to take echinacea. My sister has Lupus, that is how I found out about it. The question is: Are CFS and FM auto-immune disorders? There is still controversy over that. There is a big difference between immune and auto-immune disorders. Until we know for sure, I don't ever use it. Better safe than sorry I always figure. DeeDee


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Just wanted to say that CFS may well come from the same point which some autoimmune disorders (Sjorgens syndrome, juvenile arthrities, but not lupus) do. Please refer to this article to read more about it: http://www.masscfids.org/Klimas.html Also, I'm so glad somebody brought this warning about echinea (sorry, can't spell it).PLUS! As with all homeopathic treatments, a patient is almost certainly bound to feel worse before they feel better. That's just the way it works. It doesn't mean you'll continually feel worse after taking the echinea. It's because the body is exposed to something similar to what it's got and therefore produces more of the reaction to it. That is also how vaccinations work, and is why some people get flu after getting the flu vaccine.Take care, Susan


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2001)

I have IBS & Lupus....Echinecia is a big No-No for people with Lupus. Now, if there is a connection between IBS and the Immune System, then it's also not advised.Brenda


----------

